# Ideas for lads holiday in Portugal?



## queenlex (3 Mar 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone would recommend anywhere for a lads summer holiday in Portugal.  No family resorts, etc. thanks,

Q


----------



## John Rambo (3 Mar 2008)

I suppose Albufeira might be your best bet...it's a tacky kip full of lager louts. I'm not trying to be funny, presume that's what you're looking for! Is it a stag type thing or just a lads holiday?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Mar 2008)

Most _Algarve _resorts are fairly family orientated so you might want to look elsewhere for a "lads summer holiday" to be honest.


----------



## John Rambo (3 Mar 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Most _Algarve _resorts are fairly family orientated so you might want to look elsewhere for a &quot;lads summer holiday&quot; to be honest.


 
Yes, Albufeira would certainly be the least family orientated but the Algarve wouldn't be big for this kind of thing. Puerto Banus might be a better bet. (not Portugal but still Iberia!)


----------



## Shiraz (5 Mar 2008)

Hi, 

I was in VilaMoura last september, and it was choc-a-clock with gangs of irish and english lads. It seems they were mostly over for golfing holidays.
The marina area in VilaMoura is filled with bars advertising giant TV screens and rugby/football matches, and beer promotions. I hated it, but it might be good for a group of lads. (there were no groups of girls though, if that matters!).


----------

